# Every man in the Chambers of his Imagery



## JM (May 25, 2008)

And he said unto me, Go in, and behold the wicked abominations that they do here. So I went in and saw; and behold every form of creeping things, and abominable beasts, and all the idols of the house of Israel, pourtrayed upon the wall round about. And there stood before them seventy men of the ancients of the house of Israel, and in the midst of them stood Jaazaniah the son of Shaphan, with every man his censer in his hand; and a thick cloud of incense went up. Then said he unto me, Son of man, hast thou seen what the ancients of the house of Israel do in the dark, *every man in the chambers of his imagery*? for they say, The LORD seeth us not; the LORD hath forsaken the earth. Eze 8:9-12


----------

